# vid of Indian Thriller- hilarious



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I came across this- YouTube- Thriller

and was laughing from start to finish. Just when I thought it couldnt get any funnier it continually progressed. Check it out you wont be disappointed


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Wow, that is all I can say...


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

I have to agree with ter_ran on that one.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for this!  I actually stumbled across this sometime last year and had forgotten about it. I did watch it again but, I'm at work so I didn't have the sound on. It's even funnier.


----------

